# Ruby 1.9.1 problem with Rails 2.3.8



## BeastieBoy (Jun 28, 2010)

It seems there is a bug with Ruby19 port:


```
$ rails my_app
undefined method `camelize' for "app":String
```

The problems seems to be with iconv:

```
$ irb19
irb(main):001:0> require 'iconv'
LoadError: no such file to load -- iconv
        from (irb):1:in `require'
        from (irb):1
        from /usr/local/bin/irb19:12:in `<main>'
irb(main):002:0> require 'net/http'
=> true
```

Whereas on my OSX dev machine running Ruby 1.8.7:

```
$ irb
>> require 'iconv'
=> true
```

Any idea how to solve that beside downgrading to Ruby 1.8.x?


----------



## BeastieBoy (Jun 28, 2010)

May I add the bug was already spotted: https://rails.lighthouseapp.com/pro...ils-w-undefined-method-camelize-for-appstring


----------



## BeastieBoy (Jun 28, 2010)

uh oh! I just noticed that Ruby1.8.7 was installed before I installed 1.9.1, and that an libiconv port exists. Maybe libiconv is tied to Ruby1.8.7 and is confusing Ruby1.9?


----------



## BeastieBoy (Jun 28, 2010)

Nop, reinstalling libiconv did not work.


----------



## BeastieBoy (Jun 28, 2010)

Hmmm

```
$ sudo pkg_delete rubygem-rake-0.8.7
pkg_delete: '/usr/local/bin/rake' fails original MD5 checksum - not deleted.
pkg_delete: couldn't entirely delete package (perhaps the packing list is
incorrectly specified?)
```
What's that?


----------

